# FMA's and CMAs'



## brothershaw (Jan 20, 2003)

Apart from wing chun, what other chinese martial arts do you feel the filipino stick/ knife arts are a good complement/ fit to? Based on your experience.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 21, 2003)

Offhand, Baguachang and Yilichuan come to mind.


----------



## bart (Jan 21, 2003)

I think that hsing-i would complement linear style FMA especially. But because of the concept based nature of Bak Mei and Hop Gar I think they would work together well with FMA's.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bart _
> *I think that hsing-i would complement linear style FMA especially. But because of the concept based nature of Bak Mei and Hop Gar I think they would work together well with FMA's. *



Bart,

Explain the Linear Style FMA??? Which systems would you classify this way. No baits here, just a curious person.

Thanks


----------



## bart (Jan 21, 2003)

What I meant by non-linear were styles that emphasized the curved strike (kurbada), witik, or the abaniko as their main method of striking. 

Some schools of Doce Pares emphasize the curved strike, especially the ones headed or influenced largely by Grandmaster Cacoy Canete. Another non-linear would be Lapunti Arnis De Abaniko.  Hsing-I deals in straight lines and power strikes, so it wouldn't mix well in my opinion with styles that emphasized non-linear strikes. I would expand this incompatibility to styles that emphasize grappling like DBMA as well.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 24, 2003)

I study San Miguel Eskrima and Xing Yi Quan, and find that they complement each other perfectly - particularly with respect to how to generate power using body mechanics.  

"Linear" is perhaps a misnomer:  it is more accurate to say that the angles created by the footwork are more acute than in other styles.  This is partly because of the ranging created by using a longer weapon, as well as the orientation towards _espada y daga_ technique.

Although a generalization, it is useful to contrast San Miguel's "family resemblance" with Xing Yi Quan with Pekiti Tirsia's "family resemblance" with Ba Gua Zhang. 

All this should be taken with a grain of salt:  although Xing Yi appears to be "linear," this is just from the perspective of what occurs on the surface level; the body mechanics that are used to generate power are actually composed of circles and spirals.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

